# [Win7] Explorer langsam



## nesti71 (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

seit einer weile ist mein Explorer langsam, d.h. nach einem Doppelklick auf einen Ordner dauert es fast eine Sekunde bis dieser dann geöffnet wird was eben nicht normal ist.
Im Abgesicherten Modus funktioniert alles ganz normal und der Ordner wird sofort geöffnet.

System: Win7 Home Premium 32bit, sonst. Software: Kaspersky CBE Win7

Ich habe zuerst vermutet, dass es an Kaspersky liegt, das Problem tritt jedoch auch nach deaktivierung des Programms auf.
Autostart und Dienste habe ich eigendlich alles recht sauber gehalten...


Vielleicht hat ja jmd eine Idee woran das liegen könnte.

Danke schon im Vorraus.
Gruß.


----------



## Jellysheep (14. Februar 2010)

Schau doch mal im Taskmanager bei den Prozessen nach, ob einer davon den Prozessor stark beansprucht.


----------



## nesti71 (14. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht der Fall,
kann so bisher eigtl nichts auffälliges finden...


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Februar 2010)

Hast du evtl. Netzwerklaufwerke die ein wenig länger brauchen ?


----------



## nesti71 (15. Februar 2010)

Nope, auch nicht. Die Indizierungsoption habe ich nun auch deaktiviert, bringt allerdings auch nicht wirklich was :/


----------



## Jellysheep (15. Februar 2010)

Hast du eine externe Festplatte, einen Usb-Stick oder sonstige neue Hardware angeschlossen? 
Oder eine alte CD eingelegt, die lange zum laden braucht?


----------



## nesti71 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine externe Festplatte, allerdings tritt das Problem auch auf anderen Laufwerken und wenn sie nicht eignesteckt ist auf
Ich vermute es liegt an irgendeinem Dienst/Prozess im hintergrund, da wie gesagt im Abgesichterten Modus alles normal läuft..
Leider Finde ich nichts :/


----------



## Jellysheep (19. Februar 2010)

Suche doch mal in der Registry nach den Ordnern mit Namen "run" oder "runOnce" und schaue nach, ob dort ein störendes Programm gestartet wird. (Alle Befehle aus diesem Ordner bzw. Schlüssel werden beim Hochfahren ausgeführt).


----------



## nesti71 (23. Februar 2010)

Lag jetzt komischerweise doch an Kaspersky.
Eine Neuinstallation hat das Problem behoben.

Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

